# Looking for Puffer fish



## Queenkrys (Aug 16, 2010)

If you or anyone you know has a puffer fish for sale please contact me!! 
Please specify the type of puffer and if it is brackish, salt or freshwater! 
Thank you!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

PM has been sent.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Most BA's have Figure 8's right now. They're brackish. Dragon almost always has green spotted puffers (brackish to marine). Aquatic Kingdom frequently has different types, last time I went, they had turgidus and fahakas, both freshwater but with vastly different requirements.
No matter what you go with, be prepared to deworm and nurse back to health, I rarely see puffers in good shape anywhere.
http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/ is a great place to gather GOOD and accurate info on puffers and their issues. Don't listen to anyone at the LFS


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Menegarie DID have DP's a month or two ago, don't know if they are still there or not. They are freshwater, I have one in a 5.5g bedroom tank.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've been seeing alot of puffer interest recently.

Great choice in fish but be sure you can properly house them before jumping into it!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

DP's are pretty basic in terms of water conditions freshwater, normal tropical fish temps, proper water changes. Feeding is a bit more complex with the diet but nothing you can't learn. It's my first puffer and am enjoying it, great personality mine is tough, charged my finger several times in the store.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Menegarie DID have DP's a month or two ago, don't know if they are still there or not. They are freshwater, I have one in a 5.5g bedroom tank.


They always have DPs, or have for the last 6 months. Seems to be extremely healthy.


----------

